
New York Times API Coming - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_york_times_api_coming.php
======
pg
I'd settle for just being able to _see_ their stories without logging in.

~~~
rkowalick
I have never had to log in to newyorktimes.com ever

------
bbgm
I really like what the NY Times is up to. They're already one of the poster
children for Amazon EC2 and the new silverlight reader is pretty sweet.

